# Uber now banning rude riders?



## Jay2dresq

Just got a new email from Uber, and was shocked to see the following...










I've never heard of Uber banning a rider before... are they getting desperate to keep drivers?


----------



## UberHammer

Uber lies!


----------



## frndthDuvel

Some of the best advice I have seen around here was those who state if you get attitude over the phone cancel the trip and drive away. If they are *****ing on the phone it is not going to get any better if you show up and kow tow. The other day I get called and pull up to a nice passenger loading spot at a downtown upscale store/mall. It felt nice to be waiting without being double parked or in a red zone. 

Just as I was calling the Rider , she calls and starts *****ing about where I am. She says I am a block or so away. NO I am about 75 feet away behind the taxi. She mentions the name of the store like that is going to matter it is an upscale department store. Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period. So I do what others have mentioned. I drove off straight down the street away from her. I get a couple calls that I ignored. There might have been some texts but I never check texts while driving. (do you?) 

After the cancel I pull over to write support and tell them of the incident, and to tell them "no charge to rider". Well I check the texts and there were 3, one asking if I was going to come get her as the App was showing me elsewhere,the next was that she can not cancel the ride and request another, and the third was she "was going to make a serious complaint about me to UBER".

I submitted a more detailed account of the incident to Support and made note that Partners deserve respect as well don't we? And that it almost seemed that some Riders were now seeing us as even lessers with the pay cut. I also made note it was ok if they did not want to charge the 5.00,but looking at Google Streetview and seeing she had about a 50 foot walk to me, I said I was having second thoughts on that. Anyway, finally got a response back from Support, they said don't worry about it and they would be reporting that Rider to the Rider team. The $5.00 cancellation fee is still on my invoice. So either the Rider did not write, or UBER is sticking up for a Driver.


----------



## Large

I had a pax lady tell me my picture was ugly, I almo pulled over and dumped her ass out.


----------



## Large

Well I'm permanently banned from Lyft so I'm sure I could be true, as a lyft rider


----------



## frndthDuvel

Large said:


> Well I'm permanently banned from Lyft so I'm sure I could be true, as a lyft rider


What did you do?


----------



## Large

I sent them a email and had choice words with some women, two days later the screen was blank


----------



## Ubermanpt

I think this in response to a woman driver being attacked in dc area by drunk pax. Go to dc thread for link. They are now trying to cover their ass. They should have had this policy from the beginning


----------



## rtaatl

A friend of mine was drunk one night and got into an argument with an Uber driver. They actually deactivated her account so it does happen believe it or not...lol


----------



## duggles

That's just what they show to drivers... The one that riders get is... 

"Think of your Uber like your car, except that you don't have to use it again later. So do whatever the **** you want, kiddos!"


----------



## thehappytypist

Just being an asshole isn't enough to get banned, Uber would run out of riders. It has to be something more than just being rude or obnoxious - racist comments, damaging the vehicle, threats/altercations, fraud, excessive cancellations. If someone has a long history of being obnoxious, they'll get kicked off. Support just has to know about their behavior, first.


----------



## UberHammer

thehappytypist said:


> Just being an asshole isn't enough to get banned, Uber would run out of riders. It has to be something more than just being rude or obnoxious - racist comments, damaging the vehicle, threats/altercations, fraud, excessive cancellations. If someone has a long history of being obnoxious, they'll get kicked off. Support just has to know about their behavior, first.


So it's zero tolerance.... except for all the stuff that's tolerated.


----------



## thehappytypist

UberHammer said:


> So it's zero tolerance.... except for all the stuff that's tolerated.


That's my experience, anyway.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Uber just lies! It will never remove the rider off the system. All we can know do is rate them low so other drivers know! 

Lyft riders are the BEST! I had a rider who was so drunk and he called asking where I am (I thought of canceling like I do to Uber riders that call while they can see Im on my effing way) but I didnt. Got there and he was the most pleasant ride Ive had plus 5* and $10 tip!


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Large said:


> Well I'm permanently banned from Lyft so I'm sure I could be true, as a lyft rider


Lyft does banned passengers with low ratings like it does to its drivers! Lyft is a two way thing unlike Uber. Uber will only make the drivers suffer but treat riders like a royal.

( yes, Ive developed extreme hate against Uber and due to the horrible economy Im back on the road with Uber)


----------



## biozon

Jay2dresq said:


> Just got a new email from Uber, and was shocked to see the following...


 Yeah, right. And I'm the president of the United States of America. Besides remember - even if Uber bans riders (which I'm sure they don't) - it's really easy to register again. There are no checks made for a rider to register. Just use a different credit card and e-mail and voila!


----------



## pengduck

Jay2dresq said:


> Just got a new email from Uber, and was shocked to see the following...
> 
> View attachment 4301
> 
> 
> I've never heard of Uber banning a rider before... are they getting desperate to keep drivers?


If that were the case the would raise the damn rates and add a tip button!


----------



## thehappytypist

biozon said:


> Yeah, right. And I'm the president of the United States of America. Besides remember - even if Uber bans riders (which I'm sure they don't) - it's really easy to register again. There are no checks made for a rider to register. Just use a different credit card and e-mail and voila!


The hard part about re-registering is that they can't use the same mobile number. They have to write in to support to get their number released and when it's attached to a banned account...that's a whole lot of NOPE.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

thehappytypist said:


> The hard part about re-registering is that they can't use the same mobile number. They have to write in to support to get their number released and when it's attached to a banned account...that's a whole lot of NOPE.


So how do people use stolen credit cards, or that's a separate question.


----------



## thehappytypist

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So how do people use stolen credit cards, or that's a separate question.


It's pretty common for someone to have somebody else's credit card on their account for legit reasons so it's not a requirement that the name on the card match the name on the account. Every trip with a fare over something like $250 is reviewed by hand and the account is banned if it's determined to be a fraudulent account. As for the rest of fraud, that's mostly handled by the system and management so I don't know too much about it.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

thehappytypist said:


> It's pretty common for someone to have somebody else's credit card on their account for legit reasons so it's not a requirement that the name on the card match the name on the account. Every trip with a fare over something like $250 is reviewed by hand and the account is banned if it's determined to be a fraudulent account. As for the rest of fraud, that's mostly handled by the system and management so I don't know too much about it.


Well, I guess they aren't doing a very good job, I had a $ 550 job that was with a stolen credit card.
Uber calls me the next day, to ask me about the passengers.
The guy on the phone described them, so they had been doing it for awhile without getting caught.
My partner also had a four hour job which turned out to be a stolen credit card.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

thehappytypist said:


> The hard part about re-registering is that they can't use the same mobile number. They have to write in to support to get their number released and when it's attached to a banned account...that's a whole lot of NOPE.


Yeah but anyone with a brain can just go get a Google voice number and bam! Problem solved


----------



## SCdave

duggles said:


> That's just what they show to drivers... The one that riders get is...
> 
> "Think of your Uber like your car, except that you don't have to use it again later. So do whatever the **** you want, kiddos!"


Or they told the PAX, thank you and we have deactivated the "mean mean" driver.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON

frndthDuvel said:


> Some of the best advice I have seen around here was those who state if you get attitude over the phone cancel the trip and drive away. If they are *****ing on the phone it is not going to get any better if you show up and kow tow. The other day I get called and pull up to a nice passenger loading spot at a downtown upscale store/mall. It felt nice to be waiting without being double parked or in a red zone.
> 
> Just as I was calling the Rider , she calls and starts *****ing about where I am. She says I am a block or so away. NO I am about 75 feet away behind the taxi. She mentions the name of the store like that is going to matter it is an upscale department store. Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period. So I do what others have mentioned. I drove off straight down the street away from her. I get a couple calls that I ignored. There might have been some texts but I never check texts while driving. (do you?)
> 
> After the cancel I pull over to write support and tell them of the incident, and to tell them "no charge to rider". Well I check the texts and there were 3, one asking if I was going to come get her as the App was showing me elsewhere,the next was that she can not cancel the ride and request another, and the third was she "was going to make a serious complaint about me to UBER".
> 
> I submitted a more detailed account of the incident to Support and made note that Partners deserve respect as well don't we? And that it almost seemed that some Riders were now seeing us as even lessers with the pay cut. I also made note it was ok if they did not want to charge the 5.00,but looking at Google Streetview and seeing she had about a 50 foot walk to me, I said I was having second thoughts on that. Anyway, finally got a response back from Support, they said don't worry about it and they would be reporting that Rider to the Rider team. The $5.00 cancellation fee is still on my invoice. So either the Rider did not write, or UBER is sticking up for a Driver.


I've had a few of those passengers myself>


----------



## KeJorn

thehappytypist said:


> It's pretty common for someone to have somebody else's credit card on their account for legit reasons so it's not a requirement that the name on the card match the name on the account. Every trip with a fare over something like $250 is reviewed by hand and the account is banned if it's determined to be a fraudulent account. As for the rest of fraud, that's mostly handled by the system and management so I don't know too much about it.


One night, I received a ping, accepted... then as I drove towards the pickup, they cancelled. This happened several times, until I finally received a phone call.
The lady on the phone explained that she was NOT requesting the ride, but SOMEONE is and she is hoping I might be able to help her track them down.
So I said what the hell... and drove to the pickup point, with her still on the phone. When I arrived, several teenage girls came up to the car.
It was raining, but I kept the doors locked and told them to hold on, as I placed the lady on the phone on speaker.
She asked the girls some questions, and one provided their name. The lady on the phone then called the police on them because apparently they were using her account and her credit card.
Since she seemed content with the results of that sting op, I cancelled the request and left to go pick up another request, while the kids stood in the rain looking at each other, unsure of what just happened.


----------



## thehappytypist

KeJorn said:


> One night, I received a ping, accepted... then as I drove towards the pickup, they cancelled. This happened several times, until I finally received a phone call.
> The lady on the phone explained that she was NOT requesting the ride, but SOMEONE is and she is hoping I might be able to help her track them down.
> So I said what the hell... and drove to the pickup point, with her still on the phone. When I arrived, several teenage girls came up to the car.
> It was raining, but I kept the doors locked and told them to hold on, as I placed the lady on the phone on speaker.
> She asked the girls some questions, and one provided their name. The lady on the phone then called the police on them because apparently they were using her account and her credit card.
> Since she seemed content with the results of that sting op, I cancelled the request and left to go pick up another request.


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## ReviTULize

frndthDuvel said:


> Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period


Just curious, are you SO worried about the guarantees that you may have missed out on a $20 or $30 fare? What you are doing seems like more work than what I'm doing...screw guarantees! They are worthless and minimal(at least in my market).
The work that you put in to go offline, email support, etc...seems counter productive. Sounds like it would have been easier to just talk to her on the phone until you met up.

It seems like so many drivers are obsessed with making the minimum, that they lose out on the maximum.


----------



## ReviTULize

KeJorn said:


> One night, I received a ping, accepted... then as I drove towards the pickup, they cancelled. This happened several times, until I finally received a phone call.
> The lady on the phone explained that she was NOT requesting the ride, but SOMEONE is and she is hoping I might be able to help her track them down.
> So I said what the hell... and drove to the pickup point, with her still on the phone. When I arrived, several teenage girls came up to the car.
> It was raining, but I kept the doors locked and told them to hold on, as I placed the lady on the phone on speaker.
> She asked the girls some questions, and one provided their name. The lady on the phone then called the police on them because apparently they were using her account and her credit card.
> Since she seemed content with the results of that sting op, I cancelled the request and left to go pick up another request.


Wow!! Interesting


----------



## biozon

*KeJorn *You did good, man!


----------



## frndthDuvel

ReviTULize said:


> Just curious, are you SO worried about the guarantees that you may have missed out on a $20 or $30 fare? What you are doing seems like more work than what I'm doing...screw guarantees! They are worthless and minimal(at least in my market).
> The work that you put in to go offline, email support, etc...seems counter productive. Sounds like it would have been easier to just talk to her on the phone until you met up.
> 
> It seems like so many drivers are obsessed with making the minimum, that they lose out on the maximum.


Wow, the wayback thread machine. My concern at the time over picking up this very rude and demanding PAX was that I was in the guarantee period so I did not want to cancel and have that held against me. It ws just 2 weeks in so was still figuring out how to maximize.
So I likely gave her a bit more benefit of doubt regarding her behavior for as long as I did. NO, unlike many when we had our guarantees I did accept every Ping and took my chances. I used the guarantees as a floor rather than a no work ceiling. One of the rides was about 10 minutes before I was going to sign off for the night. The call was 10 minutes away, I took the ride and it turned out to be a 70 dollar ride and 20 tip. I had no problem with that.


----------



## tropicalguy

I noticed on 3 posts here that a rider can re register with a new account. That is not true. I tried to do it for a friend. I changed the first name slightly and used a different email. The phone number was the same. A pop up appeared and said that the number was already in use. It appears that you would have to change the number to create the new account.


----------



## Bart McCoy

biozon said:


> *KeJorn *You did good, man!


could have turned out badly
Could have been robbers/murders/rapists with the stolen Uber/card info
Even though doors are locked,they could have pointed a weapon.
You know this was a bad pickup before going because the orig person told you the Uber call was unauthorized use.
You were lucky, glad everything went well.
But when you hear bad stories about how Uber drives were robbed/assaulted etc, it normally comes from people using fake accounts and/or stolen Uber accounts/credit cards.

And i know it was a group of girls that came to our car,but dont think all girls are friendly and non-violent:
http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/...king-For-Women-Who-Shot-Taxi-Driver/310562271

Be safe....


----------



## JLA

frndthDuvel said:


> Some of the best advice I have seen around here was those who state if you get attitude over the phone cancel the trip and drive away. If they are *****ing on the phone it is not going to get any better if you show up and kow tow. The other day I get called and pull up to a nice passenger loading spot at a downtown upscale store/mall. It felt nice to be waiting without being double parked or in a red zone.
> 
> Just as I was calling the Rider , she calls and starts *****ing about where I am. She says I am a block or so away. NO I am about 75 feet away behind the taxi. She mentions the name of the store like that is going to matter it is an upscale department store. Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period. So I do what others have mentioned. I drove off straight down the street away from her. I get a couple calls that I ignored. There might have been some texts but I never check texts while driving. (do you?)
> 
> After the cancel I pull over to write support and tell them of the incident, and to tell them "no charge to rider". Well I check the texts and there were 3, one asking if I was going to come get her as the App was showing me elsewhere,the next was that she can not cancel the ride and request another, and the third was she "was going to make a serious complaint about me to UBER".
> 
> I submitted a more detailed account of the incident to Support and made note that Partners deserve respect as well don't we? And that it almost seemed that some Riders were now seeing us as even lessers with the pay cut. I also made note it was ok if they did not want to charge the 5.00,but looking at Google Streetview and seeing she had about a 50 foot walk to me, I said I was having second thoughts on that. Anyway, finally got a response back from Support, they said don't worry about it and they would be reporting that Rider to the Rider team. The $5.00 cancellation fee is still on my invoice. So either the Rider did not write, or UBER is sticking up for a Driver.


Best not to start the ride till the pax is in the car. If you just hit cancel beforehand there's no need to email uber support. Just move on and be done with it.


----------



## alln

biozon said:


> Yeah, right. And I'm the president of the United States of America. Besides remember - even if Uber bans riders (which I'm sure they don't) - it's really easy to register again. There are no checks made for a rider to register. Just use a different credit card and e-mail and voila!


Registeration with Uber is a joke, 1 pax told me, he has 3 accounts


----------



## duggles

Uber is a joke in general. They said I needed to get a new inspection and update my paperwork.

I uploaded last year's paperwork and just input a different date in the field with the upload, expiring next year. They approved last year's paperwork without even looking at it. I can vouch for my car, as I keep it well-maintained, but as a rider and driver it's scary to think that it's easy to get away without actually getting your car inspected.

Well done, Uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel

JLA said:


> Best not to start the ride till the pax is in the car. If you just hit cancel beforehand there's no need to email uber support. Just move on and be done with it.


This was the first week of the Winter guarantees. I was still learning the best way to approach that so I did not want the cancellation on my tab. I did get the 5 bucks as well, and her astonishment that I was driving away would have been worth not getting the 5 bucks.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON

This has happend to me also, I would accept a ping and the cancel me a few seconds later. however if they cancel me twice I go off line for a few minutes and move away from the area and then go back on line so I can get another ping and not been canceled.


----------



## Thatendedbadly

Jay2dresq said:


> Just got a new email from Uber, and was shocked to see the following...
> 
> View attachment 4301
> 
> 
> I've never heard of Uber banning a rider before... are they getting desperate to keep drivers?


Not sure why you would think that Uber actually gives a flying ****** about drivers, this is all ****** to placate drivers that are sick of what they actually make driving for Uber. If Uber is banning pax it's because they're costing them money, think excessive cancellation rates, fraudulent credit card usage, things that might actually cost UBER money. Btw, don't take that tone as being bitter, while it may feel like we're performing a public service by working for Uber, Uber is a corporation, their business is to make as much money as they can and serving the public or their drivers doesn't figure much into that equation. Pax are the revenue stream, Uber drivers are the delivery persons for that revenue stream, nothing more.


----------



## Tommy Tours

You notice Uber keeps saying they have our back, how come the back of my shirt is ripped open


----------



## Ziggy

thehappytypist said:


> The hard part about re-registering is that they can't use the same mobile number. They have to write in to support to get their number released and when it's attached to a banned account...that's a whole lot of NOPE.


But they probably can use a Google Voice number to get a new account, since Google voice numbers transfer the texts to the physical mobile phone


----------



## thehappytypist

Ziggy said:


> But they probably can use a Google Voice number to get a new account, since Google voice numbers transfer the texts to the physical mobile phone


Yeah, they probably could. I still like knowing that it's a pain to get re-registered after they've been banned. Their cards will have trouble too, being associated with a banned account.


----------



## Montgomery

At some point after I signed on as a driver, I tried to request a ride and was getting an issue that wouldn't let me order the car. After much back and forth with CS in the end, they instructed me to use a separate account and that the way to do that was to register another gmail account which would provide me with a new email and phone number. I did it but I thought it was disconcerting to get those instructions directly from UBER.


----------



## thehappytypist

Montgomery said:


> At some point after I signed on as a driver, I tried to request a ride and was getting an issue that wouldn't let me order the car. After much back and forth with CS in the end, they instructed me to use a separate account and that the way to do that was to register another gmail account which would provide me with a new email and phone number. I did it but I thought it was disconcerting to get those instructions directly from UBER.


Oddly enough, there are a lot of problems that crop up from driver and rider accounts that have the same email address. It used to be that you'd have to have separate email addresses for your rider and driver accounts. Yes, theoretically it should work with no problems. But soooo many issues, it's insane.


----------



## Montgomery

thehappytypist said:


> Oddly enough, there are a lot of problems that crop up from driver and rider accounts that have the same email address. It used to be that you'd have to have separate email addresses for your rider and driver accounts. Yes, theoretically it should work with no problems. But soooo many issues, it's insane.


lol I'm dealing with another one right now as well. I referred a friend as a driver and when I didn't get the bonus I emailed them. A bunch of back and forth emails and in the end they only see him as a rider. They don't believe me, or are unable to, or are too lazy, to look up that my friend is also a driver and has completed a number of trips. I went to the office and the woman there found him and said it should take about two weeks and sent me a separate email regarding the issue and told me to reply to that email if I don't get the bonus within the next two pay periods.


----------



## thehappytypist

Montgomery said:


> lol I'm dealing with another one right now as well. I referred a friend as a driver and when I didn't get the bonus I emailed them. A bunch of back and forth emails and in the end they only see him as a rider. They don't believe me, or are unable to, or are too lazy, to look up that my friend is also a driver and has completed a number of trips. I went to the office and the woman there found him and said it should take about two weeks and sent me a separate email regarding the issue and told me to reply to that email if I don't get the bonus within the next two pay periods.


The important thing to keep in mind here is that by email you were probably dealing with an overseas agent. The ones in the office actually understand english and can think a little. Driver search has always been slightly dysfunctional and you have to get creative sometimes in order to find who you're looking for.


----------



## dpv

UberHammer said:


> Uber lies!


Any smart investor should be a driver just to get back in touch of reality.


----------



## mona mcN

frndthDuvel said:


> Some of the best advice I have seen around here was those who state if you get attitude over the phone cancel the trip and drive away. If they are *****ing on the phone it is not going to get any better if you show up and kow tow. The other day I get called and pull up to a nice passenger loading spot at a downtown upscale store/mall. It felt nice to be waiting without being double parked or in a red zone.
> 
> Just as I was calling the Rider , she calls and starts *****ing about where I am. She says I am a block or so away. NO I am about 75 feet away behind the taxi. She mentions the name of the store like that is going to matter it is an upscale department store. Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period. So I do what others have mentioned. I drove off straight down the street away from her. I get a couple calls that I ignored. There might have been some texts but I never check texts while driving. (do you?)
> 
> After the cancel I pull over to write support and tell them of the incident, and to tell them "no charge to rider". Well I check the texts and there were 3, one asking if I was going to come get her as the App was showing me elsewhere,the next was that she can not cancel the ride and request another, and the third was she "was going to make a serious complaint about me to UBER".
> 
> I submitted a more detailed account of the incident to Support and made note that Partners deserve respect as well don't we? And that it almost seemed that some Riders were now seeing us as even lessers with the pay cut. I also made note it was ok if they did not want to charge the 5.00,but looking at Google Streetview and seeing she had about a 50 foot walk to me, I said I was having second thoughts on that. Anyway, finally got a response back from Support, they said don't worry about it and they would be reporting that Rider to the Rider team. The $5.00 cancellation fee is still on my invoice. So either the Rider did not write, or UBER is sticking up for a Driver.


I think uber will stick up for the driver evem more when they slash the rate to $.50 a mile


----------



## wk1102

frndthDuvel said:


> Some of the best advice I have seen around here was those who state if you get attitude over the phone cancel the trip and drive away. If they are *****ing on the phone it is not going to get any better if you show up and kow tow. The other day I get called and pull up to a nice passenger loading spot at a downtown upscale store/mall. It felt nice to be waiting without being double parked or in a red zone.
> 
> Just as I was calling the Rider , she calls and starts *****ing about where I am. She says I am a block or so away. NO I am about 75 feet away behind the taxi. She mentions the name of the store like that is going to matter it is an upscale department store. Hmm I am in the last hour of a guarantee period. So I do what others have mentioned. I drove off straight down the street away from her. I get a couple calls that I ignored. There might have been some texts but I never check texts while driving. (do you?)
> 
> After the cancel I pull over to write support and tell them of the incident, and to tell them "no charge to rider". Well I check the texts and there were 3, one asking if I was going to come get her as the App was showing me elsewhere,the next was that she can not cancel the ride and request another, and the third was she "was going to make a serious complaint about me to UBER".
> 
> I submitted a more detailed account of the incident to Support and made note that Partners deserve respect as well don't we? And that it almost seemed that some Riders were now seeing us as even lessers with the pay cut. I also made note it was ok if they did not want to charge the 5.00,but looking at Google Streetview and seeing she had about a 50 foot walk to me, I said I was having second thoughts on that. Anyway, finally got a response back from Support, they said don't worry about it and they would be reporting that Rider to the Rider team. The $5.00 cancellation fee is still on my invoice. So either the Rider did not write, or UBER is sticking up for a Driver.


I think in these cases Uber refunds the 5 but let's you keep it. That way everyone is happy. In reality it's just making things worse riders feel more entitled, driver falsely feel like they are backed by uber.


----------



## Abraxas79

Tommy Tours said:


> You notice Uber keeps saying they have our back, how come the back of my shirt is ripped open


Indeed, Genghis Khan could be your PAX and UBER would not give two hoots. All drivers can do at his point to try and modify PAX's behavior is not pick up lower rated PAX's. For me anything less then 4.5 is a no go.

One of the luxuries these bus fare rates gives drivers is the ability to be selective.


----------



## wk1102

thehappytypist said:


> Oddly enough, there are a lot of problems that crop up from driver and rider accounts that have the same email address. It used to be that you'd have to have separate email addresses for your rider and driver accounts. Yes, theoretically it should work with no problems. But soooo many issues, it's insane.


Well what do you expect, it's not like Uber is a technology company, oh wait... :/


----------

